# Oh baby it's cold outside.....



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

brrrrr......


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

and...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Judy, I love the photos of Doc and Izzy! Their flying ones are especially cool! Enjoy your snow!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

then....


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

hahaha, can you tell school was cancelled and I didn't get anything done but playing on the computer?????


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Judy, Loved all the pics! Looks like they were having the time of their life! I so wish a little of the white stuff would come our way just so I could watch Valentino have some fun!! Looks like all that RLH pooped them out!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*AWESOME pictures looks like they had a ball. Hey send some of that snow to TN we've only gotten a sprinkle.*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Soooooo stinkin cute!!! I love the flying ones! how come they are not sitting on the leather chair? :brick:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great shots and story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Those are great! They are sooo cute!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Judy these are great, it is freezing out but some how those pictures made it all worth it. I am so glad school was cancelled so you could play today.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great job on the photos and the captions.

We're going to get the cold but no snow. After seeing all that snow I guess I should be happy about NOT getting any here. But they did look like they were having such a great time!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What wonderful pictures!! They look like they had a blast. I wish I could take my neezers to the snow to see if they have that much fun!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the pictures! I also like the running pictures with hair flying! Oh! Keep the snow to yourself!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

those are awesome!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, the leather couch is another story.....got the cushions replaced..while waiting for them, Doc chewed a hole in the back of the seat but repairable. OK, then, last week, DH left Doc out of his expen....Yep, you guessed it. A HUGE hole in the back of the seat right smack dab in the middle.....the couch is a goner. DH called me at work all panicked about the leather that was missing. Don't worry...it will come out...and it did. Now, we have a two toned couch with a 12 by 12 patch of black electrical tape. Cute.

Thanks for the comments on the photos....some are pretty blurry but I had fun....I may post more, but I don't want to overdo it....LOL!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Those pictures are great! 
They look like they are having a blast in the snow


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous pictures, Judy! Looks like they feel the cold at all.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What fun for your neezers. Thanks for the pics.
Carole


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Great pictures they look like they are having such a great time


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

What fun! Incredible pictures! Still doesn't make me like the snow anymore.

What camera did you use?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Love the photos!*

What great photos!

You know, we are actually in the 80s here. I had to open the windows and turn off the heat. It goes up and down here all the time, that is why the kids keep getting sick!

Please keep sending the photos. I grew up in the snow and miss it. Your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"over do it"?? Are you kidding us? You should know by now, you can never overdo sharing pictures!!!!! :biggrin1:

Oh, what fun! I LOVE the pictures, they are stunning, but I especially love your captions, Judy. It is totally believable that those were exactly what Doc and Izzy were thinking. lol What great action shots!!!!! 

MORE please. :whoo:

Oh. You want cold? It was -32F with the windchill here today and will be pretty much the same until Sunday or Monday. Not THAT'S BRRRRRRRR!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome pics! They don't look phased in the least by the cold...it looks like they are having the time of their lives!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Judy, those pictures are fantastic! I love the story with it too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha Judy...Over do it? you know it is impossible to overdue it with us. Sorry bout the couch... thank heavens they are so cute!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Loved your photos and captions! They look like they're having an absolute blast!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

They do love being outside....and Marj....-32!? Geez.....that is really cold! How do you dogs handle that? We were only in the single digits today...tonight and tomorrow will be in the negatives.

I have a Canon 40D...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Judy, what AWESOME pictures! Thank you so much for sharing. Hoping to see more...


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I loved the look on their faces! :laugh: Your story totally fit the pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

It's in the 70s here. In the summer you will be laughing at us though! 

Those are great photos!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pictures.....share more  They are so cute in the snow. I hope we get "a little" so I can see what Cicero does. The flying pictures are wonderful !!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Judy I love the storyboard! Great pics.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Judy, Doc and Izzy are too cute in the snow. Looks like they're having too much fun together!
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Judy A said:


> They do love being outside....and Marj....-32!? Geez.....that is really cold! How do you dogs handle that? We were only in the single digits today...tonight and tomorrow will be in the negatives.


Let's just say they don't dilly dally when it's time to go out and tinkle! ound: We haven't had a walk outdoors in weeks, since before the holidays. Thankfully, they do get out in the yard and can run around and be brought inside as soon as they're cold.

Kathryn Braund, author of "The Joyous Havanese" and breeder of Havs and Port. Water Dogs for years, always says she prefers having a winter litter because the pups get house trained so much more quickly. They go out, shiver, pee and poop and quick, quick, quick, back into the house! LOL


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Let's just say they don't dilly dally when it's time to go out and tinkle! ound: We haven't had a walk outdoors in weeks, since before the holidays. Thankfully, they do get out in the yard and can run around and be brought inside as soon as they're cold.
> 
> Kathryn Braund, author of "The Joyous Havanese" and breeder of Havs and Port. Water Dogs for years, always says she prefers having a winter litter because the pups get house trained so much more quickly. They go out, shiver, pee and poop and quick, quick, quick, back into the house! LOL


Amen to that Marj! The boys have been rather quick about their business the last few days :biggrin1: You know it's cold when the doggies make that crunchy crunch snow sound with their paws ound:

And it's a balmy -26C right now at our house at 10:30 a.m.....whoo hoo a heat wave!


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

My soul, I love those pics. I can almost feel the wind in my hair just looking at them.

'Tis a balmy -14 (-22 wind chill) here in Nova Scotia today -- bikini weather compared to Marj! Looks like we will get down to -33 wind chill tomorrow. I pick the dardest time to trim the fur around Casey's paws! Gonna have to buy her some muttlucks I guess.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pics Judy! They look they are having fun in the snow. Miss Posh hates it!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

AMAZING pix , BEVERLY!! WOW, CALENDAR MATERIAL FOR SURE !!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish Gryff had an area to run around in. He's becoming too sedintary this winter.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ivy, the fence we put in the day before Thanksgiving has been worth every penny! The dogs LOVE to be out and running. I will admit, I hate the mud when it thaws, but hopefully we can do some landscaping this spring and summer and take care of that!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those were cute pics!!! It is freezing here!!! It is -30 here as well. The girls do not like it at all. They have to be carried in they look pathetic moving real slow. Betzie pooped in the house but we understand its just too cold for my 7 lb baby!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

It's so cold out today....

.... *that a police officer stopped me this morning on our walk!! *We only went around the block, instead of our usual mile, and the kids had on their coats & boots.

The officer was laughing more than anything - "You must be the nicest (read craziest) pet owner I know!" She did comment on the dog's having on coats & boots.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jill, LOL, that is hilarious!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Your pics are GREAT!! I thought these were supposed to be "tropical" dogs and wouldn't like the cold - but Daisy LOVES it and its below zero here in Indianapolis. She still begs to go out in the yard and out for a walk! I bought her "boots but she lost two of them this morning and didn't really like to have them on anyway....


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

marjrc said:


> "over do it"?? Are you kidding us? You should know by now, you can never overdo sharing pictures!!!!! :biggrin1:
> 
> Oh, what fun! I LOVE the pictures, they are stunning, but I especially love your captions, Judy. It is totally believable that those were exactly what Doc and Izzy were thinking. lol What great action shots!!!!!
> 
> ...


First off I want to say great pictures Judy. You have some that would be great in a calendar.

Secondly, I hate to blame anyone but you Canadians take your cold air back up there! The jet stream has given us a taste of what you go through in the Winter. I would be moving South if I were you! Way, way too cold for me. We had temps at 9 below 0. That was actual temps... I know that Michigan and Illinois had it even worse than us but I still feel like complaining. It stinks to have six horses out in our barn. Many trips to break ice and check blankets. Come on Spring!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree with Jennifer, take the cold back!!! It's in the 20's right now. I live in the South and don't like this weather!

Love the snow photos though and wouldn't mind just a little bit of it here.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I agree with Jennifer, take the cold back!!! It's in the 20's right now. I live in the South and don't like this weather!
> 
> Love the snow photos though and wouldn't mind just a little bit of it here.


Do you live near Atlanta? I have a puppy buyer who will bring home their puppy in May.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yes, less than an hour from downtown. Where is the buyer located?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> First off I want to say great pictures Judy. You have some that would be great in a calendar.
> 
> Secondly, I hate to blame anyone but you Canadians take your cold air back up there! The jet stream has given us a taste of what you go through in the Winter. I would be moving South if I were you! Way, way too cold for me. We had temps at 9 below 0. That was actual temps... I know that Michigan and Illinois had it even worse than us but I still feel like complaining. It stinks to have six horses out in our barn. Many trips to break ice and check blankets. Come on Spring!!!!!!!!


Sheesh Jennifer now you made me feel guilty. I don't blanket my gelding. He's one tough dude.

I moved from Winnipeg and up until now found Michigan to be milder. What's up with the 30 below this morning. Brrrr shades of my childhood but at least here they closed school. Yea according to DS!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pictures!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy, I just have to thank you (I guess) for putting that song in my head...I have been singing it everytime I go out into the sub zero out of doors. But at least I am singing.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy..you are too funny! When I posted this thread it was just barely below zero....last night it was 22 below...and now it's up to 10 which feels like a heat wave! I took a few more pictures a minute ago..I'll post later.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Keep in mind that Izzy is 7.5 lbs and Doc is 15 or more.....she's one tough cookie!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures, Judy! Looks like Izzy and Doc are having a blast.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

In the lastest pictures they look like they should be on a National Geographic special. They almost look like wild animals fighting each other. I especially love the first one. Ready to strike!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My poor babies were very happy to see the snow still outside this morning, but did their business and raced inside. It was way too cold for them.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Judy, I absolutely love all of these pictures!! That Izzy is really a character.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*You know...*

If you write the whole story, you have a picturebook here. I'd be the first in line to buy one.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Judy, you take the MOST amazing Hav actions shots! If you hadn't posted the one of them on the couch, I'd think they were CONSTANTLY running! Wow!

I love their black and whiteness! So adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Fanflyingtastic!*

Judy, these new pictures of Doc and Izzy are terrific... I don't know how Linda nominated you as a great photographer or I would too.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just caught this thread and I love all the pictures and captions. Great fun shots. I, too am a Georgian, 30 minutes from Atlanta, and do not like the cold..........


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh...I LOVE those pictures. What fun it looks like they were having. Sorry about your couch but the way you tell stories makes me smile and laugh! Absolutely great!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Colleen, I love your pictures with the music..what program is that? Your two are so CUTE, and they both look like they are smiling!!!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Judy, Your photo/tale is so enjoyable. Thanks for taking the time to make us smile!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for all the nice comments...it was fun "messing" around with the pictures during the awful cold spell! You guys are great!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Didn't know where to put this, but it was such a pretty morning. Took this a few days ago. It snowed the day before, and then more that night. In the morning, it looked like a winter wonderland, the sun just coming up and shining on the branches.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice picture, Michele...I'm sure it doesn't totally capture what you saw with your eyes, but you sure can tell how beautiful the trees must have been. You could repost this in the Jan. thread....more people might see it.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Judy the program I used for the slide shows is Inalbum. I have really enjoyed all of your pictures and stories. Can't wait until spring!

MIchele we had an ice storm and oh my gosh everything was so beautiful with the sun shining on the branches covered with ice...great photo.

http://www.inalbum.com


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Seeing all these winter photos makes me happy to be in GA! It's cold here but nothing like what you guys are dealing with. Keep warm!!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Just found this thread. Judy I love those action shots! I wish my Canon Powershot was capable of taking action photos!!

Michelle, that picture is so "northeastern winter" morning. You capture the suburban neighborhood perfectly. Love the icing on the trees.


----------

